# A public apology to Kapalen



## Imperialus (Nov 23, 2005)

I feel the need to post to offer my sincere apologies to Kapalen for a number of comments that I made on another thread.  It's paper-writing season and I've been under a significant amount of stress not to mention a lack of sleep though that in no way excuses my post.  I needed to vent and unfortunately Kapalen provided a convenient though undeserving target.  Though I did object to how you treated the situation it was no reason for me to fly off the handle like that.  I know with certainty that I was almost definatly one of the ones referred to in Pielorinho's post and I am most definatly ashamed about it.  I've been a member of these (or previous incarnations of these)  boards since before 3rd edition was released and have never before flown off the handle like that. *edit*  If anything that makes what I posted even worse, I know the rules, and I know that basic civility is one of the things that makes these boards worthwhile.  It shouldn't have been the job of a moderator to tell me to shut up, I should have taken care of that myself.  I accused Kapalen of being juvenile numerous times.  Really it was me who needed to grow up a bit.*/edit*

In short I offer my sincerest apologies to Kapalen, Pielorinho, Morrus, and the other mods, and anyone else who had to read what I wrote.


----------



## Sebastian Francis (Nov 23, 2005)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> I feel the need to post to offer my sincere apologies to Kapalen for a number of comments that I made on another thread.  It's paper-writing season and I've been under a significant amount of stress not to mention a lack of sleep though that in no way excuses my post.  I needed to vent and unfortunately Kapalen provided a convenient though undeserving target.  Though I did object to how you treated the situation it was no reason for me to fly off the handle like that.  I know with certainty that I was almost definatly one of the ones referred to in Pielorinho's post and I am most definatly ashamed about it.  I've been a member of these (or previous incarnations of these)  boards since before 3rd edition was released and have never before flown off the handle like that.
> 
> In short I offer my sincerest apologies to Kapalen, Pielorinho, Morrus, and the other mods, and anyone else who had to read what I wrote.




I'm not familiar with the posts or the thread, but I admire your apology.  It's a classy thing to do.  Bless you, bro.


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 23, 2005)

I had to go read it, and like a train wreck just couldn't look away. Fell out of my chair at the "PHAT L3WT AND EP'S!!11!!one!!11I11" thing. I'm remembering that one for my players.


----------



## Kapalen (Nov 23, 2005)

I know you didn't mean any of that stuff.  Same as I don't mean all the mean things I may or may not of said about you behind your back.  It's all in good fun.  If you ever need to rip on somebody, I'm here for you.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 23, 2005)

Way to go both of you, Kapalen and Imperialus   I'd buy you both a drink if I could.

Or a cookie, whichever you'd prefer


----------



## Coredump (Nov 23, 2005)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> In short I offer my sincerest apologies to Kapalen, Pielorinho, Morrus, and the other mods, and anyone else who had to read what I wrote.



Well, I read what you wrote, and really don't think this apology is necessary. I counted 1 bad and 3 questionable sentences out of a very long post.

I commend you for making the apology, but disagree that it was as bad as you are stating...


----------



## Kuld (Nov 23, 2005)

Regardless of what was said, you feel bad about it and have the courage to apologize.  I love the “keep your back straight, chin up and chest out and take your lumps like an adult” approach. This seems to be a rarity now days and I applaud you for it.

Good on you; both of you.


----------



## Imperialus (Nov 23, 2005)

Coredump said:
			
		

> Well, I read what you wrote, and really don't think this apology is necessary. I counted 1 bad and 3 questionable sentences out of a very long post.
> 
> I commend you for making the apology, but disagree that it was as bad as you are stating...




Even if I didn't come out and directly insult him as much as I could the tone and feeling behind the post was very hostile.  That, as much as calling him a jackass, is the reason for my apology.

Kapalen: Thank you for your responce.


----------



## Henry (Nov 23, 2005)

Technically, messages like this belong in Meta, so I'll go ahead and move it there.


----------



## Imperialus (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Henry.  I just wanted to put this somwhere that it would be seen, hence the reason it was in General.  I think the subject is pretty well done with now though.  Kapalen and I seem to both be willing to put it behind us so the thread has done what it's supposed to.


----------



## Henry (Nov 23, 2005)

In fact, if you feel it's accomplished its mission, I can close it if you wish.


----------

